# Vaccination at same time as Neutering



## wildaboutmickey (Oct 17, 2005)

Beamer is getting neutered next Thursday and still needs his last set of puppy vaccinations. The vet office told me they can give Beamer the vaccine while asleep during the procedure. I've given benadryl before all of his other shots. If he's asleep, would they be able to tell if he has an allergic reation? Is it safe to do this way? I'm nervous about it. He had his rabies last week, and a set of puppy shots 2 weeks prior to the rabies, so he would need to get the last puppy shot by next Friday, or it will go beyond the 3-4 week spacing.

Thank you,
Michelle


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Good luck to Beamer with his surgery. I don't know anything about your original question, but maybe someone else will post with a suggestion.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My vet told me that Wilson had to wait at least 30 days after his vacations to have his surgery (neuter and dental work at the same time). I think it has to do with the antibiotics he has to be on prior to and after his surgery.

I hope someone can give you a more clear cut answer!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dont know about how safe it is but lets just say... I wouldnt do it. I had to space everything out for kodie. Being sediated I would imagin to be enough stress on your little one at one time... not to mention a vaccine too! I would wait until after surgery and and your baby recovers. Just my two cents. 

Goodluck with the neutering!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would not do vaccines and anesthesia at the same time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No way would I do everything together, either. 

How old is Beamer now? Is he being neutered early or are you running late on the shots? Maybe the neutering could be put off for a few weeks?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

No way would I do the shots and neutering at the same time. My vet had me wait between his rabies shot and neutering... I think about 3 weeks.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

No offense to our vet friends, but what is this guy thinking! Keep the stress on the little body to a minimum, I think, and space the shots out separate from everything else. I keep praying for a vet that has had Maltese or at least a toy dog, so they'll better understand what our little guys need. LadyMontava and Parker---please move to western Oregon!


----------



## wildaboutmickey (Oct 17, 2005)

> No way would I do everything together, either.
> 
> How old is Beamer now? Is is being neutered early or are you running late on the shots? Maybe the neutering could be put off for a few weeks?[/B]



Beamer will be 4 months old. He is getting a 4th puppy shot, instead of the usual 3, because the breeder started early and the vet wanted him to be at least 16 weeks old for his last puppy shot.

I've signed him up for puppy kindergarden following his neutering so we wouldn't miss any of the classes during recovery, and changed my work schedule so, I can be home with him the following day along with the weekend.

I gave him benadryl before his rabies and puppy shots, and he had no reaction to any shots. What if I gave him his last puppy shots this Friday ( which would be a week after his rabies) and would make his puppy shots would be 3 weeks apart.

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure the normal age to neuter is 6-7 months (this is what the breeder told me). I think that 4 months would be a little young to get neutered. I would give him his last set of puppy shots (which I think they normally get around 4 months) and wait on the neuter. He only has to have his shots for puppy kindergarten, it isnt required for him to be neutered, so I would hold off on the neutering for a couple of months. Someone who actually knows would probably be able to answer with more confidence, but this is what I would do with my own dog.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know they are recommending neutering earlier and earlier to prevent marking, etc. I recently read on one of the top breeders website to do it before 5&1/2 months.

If it were me I'd push back his neutering a few weeks and get the shots finished. To be honest, they don't have full immunization until 2 weeks after the last shots anyway. I'd do the neutering a few weeks after, then I'd do the puppy class. His health is more important.

Just because he didn't have a reaction to his shots last time doesn't mean he won't this time. They can have seizures from vaccines! No way would I chance him having a reaction while under anesthesia! It just not worth it when all you need to do is rearrange his busy schedule a bit.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

if a dog gets vaccines during a stressful time..they will not have the proper imune response to the vaccine...it isnt that it isnt safe it just is a waste of a vaccine and i recommend you wait at least 2 weeks b/w


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Listen to SM members  they are right, And me too I agree with them, U should wait for his neutering, DO the shots first then when he turns almost 6 months of age call your Vet. office and make an appointment. 
Don't do it together at the same time, it might not safe for him.







If i were u , I won't do it at the same time.
But it's up to u though, it's your baby. This is only suggestion . Good luck though..


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I would have to agree with everyone on this, do the shots and wait till your puppy is at least 6 months old to do the neuter. I have never heard of doing it all at the same time, it sounds like it would be a little too much for the poor little guy.


----------

